# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  ... Đỏ mặt vì đến nơi này

## yeuhanoi

Intercourse là một từ khiến người khác phải đỏ mặt khi nói, vì nó có nghĩa “giao hợp”. Tuy nhiên, một ngôi làng ở Mỹ lại mang cái tên này.


Intercourse, Pennsylvania, nước Mỹ là ngôi làng chưa hợp nhất ở Leacock Township, Lancaster. Người dân Intercourse ăn nên làm ra nhờ du lịch. Phong cảnh Intercourse trong trẻo, yên bình, mang đậm nét dân quê, thôn dã. Cảnh đẹp tới mức một vài cảnh trong bộ phim “Nhân chứng” của Harrison Ford được quay tại đây. Tuy nhiên, nguyên nhân chính khiến Intercourse nổi tiếng lại nằm trong ý nghĩa của tên ngôi làng. Intercourse có nghĩa là giao cấu, giao hợp. Cũng giống như ngôi làng “Làm tình” ở Áo, những tấm biển báo trong làng Intercourse thường xuyên là mục tiêu của những tay trộm nghiệp dư. Du khách ăn trộm biển báo với mục đích chính là làm quà lưu niệm.




Du lịch và nông nghiệp là 2 lĩnh vực kinh tế chủ yếu ở mảnh đất này. Bên cạnh đó, buôn bán nhỏ cũng khá phát triển. Người dân thường bán thức ăn, quà lưu niệm. Ngoài ra, đua ngựa và đua xe bốn bánh cũng là những hoạt động khá sôi nổi ở Intercourse. Mỗi năm, hàng nghìn du khách hiếu kỳ tới thăm ngôi làng này góp phần làm giàu cho người dân. Nhưng dù du lịch phát triển, Intercourse vẫn có những trang trại bao quanh làng như để minh chứng cho một nền nông nghiệp phát triển.


Intercourse được thành lập vào năm 1754 với cái tên ban đầu "Cross Keys". Ngôi làng này được đặt tên theo một quá rượu nổi tiếng của địa phương. Nhưng đến năm 1814, ngôi làng được đổi thành Intercourse. Website của làng đã đưa ra vài giả thuyết về cái tên kỳ lạ này nhưng không có lý giải nào được xem là thỏa đáng.


Intercourse là là từ viết tắt như là một lời nhắc nhở rõ ràng về di sản truyền thống Mỹ với ý nghĩa con người sống theo một cách đơn giản.

Có một cách lý giải khác chính là tên đường đua ngựa. Trung tâm đầu tiên và đường đua cũ nằm Old Philadelphia Pike được biết đến với cái tên "Entercourse". Người ta tin rằng "Entercourse" dần dần biến thể thành Intercourse và trở thành tên chính thức của ngôi làng vào năm 1814.


Một giả thuyết khác được nhắc đến nhiều chính là những con đường nổi tiếng băng qua ngôi làng. Đường cao tốc của Old King nối liền Philadelphia tới Pittsburgh (nay là Old Philadelphia Pike) đi qua trung tâm Intercourse. Con đường từ Wilmington tới Erie giao nhau ở giữa. Sự góp mặt của hai con đường khiến người ta liên tưởng tới… giao hợp và ngôi làng được đổi tên thành Intercourse. Giả thuyết cuối cùng bắt nguồn từ ngôn ngữ sử dụng trong làng. Intercourse được dùng để ngụ ý “Tình bằng hữu”, “Sự ủng hộ và tương tác xã hội”.


Nhưng dù bất cứ giả thuyết nào đúng đi chăng nữa thì Intercourse vẫn được dùng với tư cách tên chính thức của làng. Và Intercourse vẫn kích thích sự hiếu kỳ của du khách. Đến với Intercourse, du khách có thể đi bộ thăm thú cảnh vật. Du khách có thể ghé thăm các phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật, bảo tàng, nhà ở, nơi cắm trại,…


Theo một chủ quán trọ địa phương, ngày càng có nhiều du khách tới Intercourse. Và du khách ngày càng rót nhiều tiền hơn cho mua sắm. Hàng hóa chủ yếu ở đây là chăn, gia cầm, hoa khô, hàng thủ công và ảnh nghệ sĩ địa phương,…

----------


## thientai206

k bit ng dân trong ngôi làng này cảm thấy sao nhỉ  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## dungntn

Mình cũng đã biết tên ngôi làng này trên mạng,tên độc thật

----------


## dung89

Cũng thấy đỏ mặt rồi đây

----------

